# Turbo



## Fabien (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi,
I got a New Holland Ts100 and like many others tractors, there is a turbo on it. I want to know if it's every turbo that have a blow off valve, I ear many tractor on yt making blow off sound and im not able to find how to do this with mine

Thanks

Fabien


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The TS100 has a Schwitzer design turbo without a wastegate. This design will not "blow off" or whistle because they are essentially a low pressure system purposely engineered for the boost needed by that tractor's engine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

RC Wells said:


> The TS100 has a Schwitzer design turbo without a wastegate. This design will not "blow off" or whistle because they are essentially a low pressure system purposely engineered for the boost needed by that tractor's engine.


Is that what the whistle sound actually is? My International 360 does that, and I just thought it was the blades spinning.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The DT360 has a Garrett Honeywell turbo with a long crossover pipe on the compressor side to the engine intake. They will whistle if the bellows on the intake manifold side is loose or develops cracks, or if the air intake tube from the filter becomes compromised.

In truck applications they will whine because the long crossover tube acts like an organ pipe and resonates.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's a truck, so I'm okay right? (grinning nervously)


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

get this if you want your tractor to sound like a rice wagon on steroids


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

other than that, its a tractor not a race car


----------



## Fabien (Jan 30, 2018)

ahahah


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

One thing to remember with a turbo, never shut the engine down until it idles for a minute or so, that's to make sure the bearings get sufficient oil while winding down. I always let my tractors with turbos idle for a short time before shutting down. PJ


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

PJ161 said:


> One thing to remember with a turbo, never shut the engine down until it idles for a minute or so, that's to make sure the bearings get sufficient oil while winding down. I always let my tractors with turbos idle for a short time before shutting down. PJ


I'd imagine that it's a bad thing to stomp on it as soon as you start it up too. Years ago I worked at a body shop as a carpenter, where someone started up some customers truck in -30 cold and railed it. The owner of the body shop was laughing about it as the worker was making that engine scream! I remember thinking....NOT COOL!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tractor Beam said:


> I'd imagine that it's a bad thing to stomp on it as soon as you start it up too. Years ago I worked at a body shop as a carpenter, where someone started up some customers truck in -30 cold and railed it. The owner of the body shop was laughing about it as the worker was making that engine scream! I remember thinking....NOT COOL!


I would have sued them,if it were mine,and they did that!
Probably took 3 years of bearings off it!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It was well over 30 years ago. I knew it was not good just from the perspective that the oil handn't hit anything yet and that thing was gov'n out straight up.


----------

